

'Operation Robin Hood' cracks two banks - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/security/229141/team-poison-anonymous-campaigners-claim-first-victims-oprobinhood

======
paulhauggis
Anonymous is nothing more than a cyber-terrorism group filled with socially-
inept children that can't get their own way, so they take it out on society in
destructive ways.

~~~
paulhauggis
Sorry if the truth hurts.

